# Dopo il riavvio non cè piu rete [Risolto]

## akx

ho installato gentoo2005.0 almeno 5 volte e ogni volta arrivo al riavvio del pc, solo che poi non ho piu rete, ho provato con net-setup ma mi dice:

bin/bash: net-setup: command not found

ho un router ethernet quindi non dovrei aver problemi di connessione no?Infatti con il live dvd riesco a collegarmi senza fare nulla! Ho trovato qualche spiegazione riguardo il mio problema, ma in lingua inglese e sinceramente non ho capito un granchè.

Ringrazio anticipatamente per qualsiasi rispostaLast edited by akx on Sat Jun 18, 2005 11:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## IlGab

Bhe ci vorrebbero un paio di informazioni aggiuntive del tipo:

a) c'è il modulo del kernel per la tua scheda ? Hai compilato a mano il kernel o hai usato genkernel ?

b) hai un dhcp o un ip statico ? hai installato dhcpcd ?

----------

## bender86

Dai da una console 

```
ping IP_ROUTER
```

 Ti risponde? Se no, probabilmente non hai caricato i moduli della scheda di rete. Dal livecd dai un 

```
lsmod
```

 e controlla che moduli per la rete carica, e poi prova a caricarli sul tuo sistema e ridare il comando sopra.

Se invece ti risponde, ma non riesci a navigare, i casi sono 2: prova a dare 

```
ping 216.239.57.99
```

Se dice "unknown host" il problema sono i DNS, controlla il file /etc/resolv.conf (dovrebbe esserci una linea del tipo 

```
nameserver IP_ROUTER
```

). Se invece dice "network unavailable" (o simile), allora non hai impostato il gateway predefinito: prova con 

```
route add default gw IP_ROUTER
```

 (e poi controlla anche resolv.conf).

Per rendere permanenti le modifiche (e avviarle ad ogni avvio) devi configurare correttamente il file /etc/conf.d/net. Probabilmente basta un 

```
config_eth0( "dhcp" )
```

Ciao

----------

## Thunderbolt

ma funzionava dopo il chroot? sulla guida dice di ricordarsi di fare 

```
cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf
```

prima del chroot altrimenti non funzia più.

Inoltre dice di modificare etc/conf.d/net e aggiungere net.eth0 al runlevel di default.

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

il comando per configurare la connessione a internet Adsl con modem ethernet è 

```
#adsl-setup
```

 devi installare rp-pppoe per averlo

```
#emerge rp-pppoe
```

 Inoltre devi configurare correttamente il file 

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

 e c'è un file net.example molto esplicativo

Byez

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Intanto benvenuto.

Il programma net-setup è normale che nn ci sia perchè è presente solo nel liveCD.

I file che ti interessano sono /etc/conf.d/net /etc/resolv.conf [sempre che l'ultimo baselayout non ne abbia cambiato la posizione]

Ti suggerisco quindi di assicurarti che quei file rispecchino la tua effettiva connettività.

Cmq m i sembra strano che ciò possa accadere, se segui l'handbook passo passo.

Assicurati quando compili il kernel di avere i driver per la tua scheda di rete e di metterli o come statici o, se come moduli, che siano caricati all'avvio.

@onip

se ha un router [ammesso anche che sia adsl] non ha bisogno di tutta quella roba  :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

Durante l'installazione, fai un emerge anche di coldplug (oltre a hotplug che dovrebbe essere presente nella guida).

Poi va aggiunto con il comando: rc-update add coldplug default.

A me ha funzionato così.

Però non capisco come mai devo sempre eseguire il comando "dhcpcd eth0" perchè altrimenti la nic non riesce a prendere l'ip dal router in automatico

----------

## IlGab

 *Quote:*   

> Però non capisco come mai devo sempre eseguire il comando "dhcpcd eth0" perchè altrimenti la nic non riesce a prendere l'ip dal router in automatico

 

Hai configurato la scheda in /etc/conf.d/net ?

Eseguito 

```
 rc-update add net.eth0 default  
```

Last edited by IlGab on Fri Jun 17, 2005 12:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Durante l'installazione, fai un emerge anche di coldplug 

 buon suggerimento! Davvero non è segnato nell'handbook? che strano...

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Però non capisco come mai devo sempre eseguire il comando "dhcpcd eth0" perchè altrimenti la nic non riesce a prendere l'ip dal router in automatico

 per attivare il dhcp sulla scheda di rete basta che in 

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

 ci sia 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

. Come già suggerito il file net.example offre molti spunti  :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

Grazie dell'aiuto per attivare il dhcp  :Very Happy: 

Già che ci sono, sai anche come caricare il layout italiano della tastiera in automatico? Altrimenti devo sempre eseguire "loadkeys it" al boot

----------

## pava_rulez

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Grazie dell'aiuto per attivare il dhcp 
> 
> Già che ci sono, sai anche come caricare il layout italiano della tastiera in automatico? Altrimenti devo sempre eseguire "loadkeys it" al boot

 

Metti 

```
Option "XKbLayout" "it"
```

in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## fejfbo

Se possibile, non si potrebbe impostare prima di xorg? Spesso lavoro in modalità terminale, non carico nemmeno xorg

----------

## IlGab

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Grazie dell'aiuto per attivare il dhcp 
> 
> Già che ci sono, sai anche come caricare il layout italiano della tastiera in automatico? Altrimenti devo sempre eseguire "loadkeys it" al boot

 

```
 /etc/conf.d/keymaps
```

----------

## fejfbo

Grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## akx

innanzitutto ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto così tempestivo, non mi era mai successo nei numerosi forum a cui sono iscritto!

Si ho un router ethernet e per essere piu precisi un trust (4 thernet e un usb, io naturalmente sono collegato in ethernet non in usb) con serverino dhcp, assegna tutto lui al momento della connessione ad esso, quindi se faccio adsl-setup mi chiede username e password che non devo inserire. Il mio pc è un compaq presario r 3000(amd 2800+) con scheda di rete realTek RTL8139, poi in /etc/conf.d/net ho immesso 

iface_eth0="dhcp", ho fatto anche questo 

rc-update add net.eth0 default  

e con il dmesg vedo la mia scheda di rete.

Ho usato il genkernel per compilare il kernel.

In ogni caso non mi arrenderò finchè non l'avrò emerso a dovere, sono passato da ubuntu5.04 a Gentoo perchè ubuntu mi stava un po' "stretto"!

Comunque proverò a fare quel che mi avete detto, in questo momento stò ri-emergendo Gentoo da capo perchè ho fatto qualche pasticcio, poi vi farò sapere, ancora grazie

----------

## Thunderbolt

 *IlGab wrote:*   

>  *fejfbo wrote:*   Grazie dell'aiuto per attivare il dhcp 
> 
> Già che ci sono, sai anche come caricare il layout italiano della tastiera in automatico? Altrimenti devo sempre eseguire "loadkeys it" al boot 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

io ho messo "keyboard=it" su /etc/rc.conf e mi funzia, ma non so se è la soluzione migliore

ola;)

----------

## IlGab

 *Thunderbolt wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*    *fejfbo wrote:*   Grazie dell'aiuto per attivare il dhcp 
> 
> Già che ci sono, sai anche come caricare il layout italiano della tastiera in automatico? Altrimenti devo sempre eseguire "loadkeys it" al boot 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

O bhe si... però negli ultimi aggiornamenti stanno migrando diverse impostazioni di configurazione da /etc/rc.conf in /etc/conf.d/<filediconfig>

----------

## akx

Ragazzi avanzate da bere, funge il collegamento!!!! Finalmente posso emergere Gentoo2005.0

----------

## Trifaux666

ok, allora, se ci sei riuscito, inserisci [risolto] nel titolo del topic

----------

## akx

scusa x la mia ignoranza, ma potresti dirmi come fare per modificare il titolo aggiungendo [Risolto]?

----------

## Trifaux666

vai sul primo post, clicka su "modifica" in alto a destra ed aggiungi [risolto] al titolo del topic

----------

## fejfbo

E' sufficiente che modifichi il tuo primo messaggio e cambi il titolo

----------

